# HELP ME PLEASE -First time builder



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello i purchased a whole custom build and put everything together and its not posting to my monitors all I keep getting is No Signal even with video card not attached and using the Motherboard DVI/VGA. I even tried a different motherboard because I thought that was the problem and it still posted No Signal.. Is it my CPU? 

Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Videocard: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB PCIe DDR5 Display Port/HDMI
Processor: AMD|PH II X6 1090T 3.2G AM3 RT
HDD: Seagate 1TB Serial ATA HD 7200/32MB/SATA-3G
RAM: OCZ 2GBx2 Dual Channel PC10800
Case: NZXT Zero 2 Craft Series Full-T Case
PSU- 600W Eagle VoltasX


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

1- 4x4 pins to motherboard?

1- 6 pins connected to the card?

3- Standoff correctly in place under the motherboard?

4- Tried different Slots for the Ram

5- What's the PSU are you using?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

*Reply to Goodman*



Goodman said:


> 1- 4x4 pins to motherboard?


the 12V? Yes it's connected


Goodman said:


> 1- 6 pins connected to the card?


Yes and before I had this Motherboard I had a different power supply.. The first power supply I had I plugged it into my video card and the thing exploded sparks everywhere. replaced the Power Supply and replaced the Motherboard but seeing as the the Videocard wasn't connected and i tried and it still didn't work I'm very lost.



Goodman said:


> 3- Standoff correctly in place under the motherboard?


Yes all 9 standoffs are connected and secured.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> 4- Tried different Slots for the Ram


I didn't try that.


Goodman said:


> 5- What's the PSU are you using?


600W Eagle VoltasX


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

also remember to connect the second 4 pin power shown here


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 7, 2011)

Did you check that your monitor is setup for input from that port?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> the 12V? Yes it's connected
> 
> Yes and before I had this Motherboard I had a different power supply.. The first power supply I had I plugged it into my video card and the thing exploded sparks everywhere. replaced the Power Supply and replaced the Motherboard but seeing as the the Videocard wasn't connected and i tried and it still didn't work I'm very lost.
> 
> ...



The old mobo blew & now you have a new mobo + PSU but still the same Ram & video card you had in the one that blew out?

You have fried the card or the ram also?

Did you try using only the on-board video without your 5770 in the mobo?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> also remember to connect the second 4 pin power shown here


I did I put that pin in and still nothing. I connected everything that had to be as I was in a rush of getting out of Microcenter as the guy let me rebuild while i was there since I purchased the new Motherboard and stuff. everything worked 100% besides going to the Monitor he had no clue whatsoever and I was even dumbfounded.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> also remember to connect the second 4 pin power shown here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/Capture009.jpg



That is what i said before 4+4=8 pins & not 2x2=4


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> The old mobo blew & now you have a new mobo + PSU but still the same Ram & video card you had in the one that blew out?
> 
> You have fried the card or the ram also?
> 
> Did you try using only the on-board video without your 5770 in the mobo?



Yes the same RAM and Video Card. I removed the Video Card and used the Onboard video and still didn't work.

I don't know how to 100% check if i fried the card since I am using a laptop and no other desktops in my house.. my friends computers are all out of reach. So I don't know if theres a problem with my RAM and Video Card.. I am guessing the Video Card fried as thats what caused the short. I called Tigersdirect and am Shipping it back tomorrow.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Did you check that your monitor is setup for input from that port?



Yes the all 3 of the monitors I set it up on with different cables it still didn't put out.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> That is what i said before 4x4=8 pins & not 2x2=4



4x4=16, but I see what you mean.
edit* I've had problems with RAM (on Gbyte board) then again, that was 775. similar issue though.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> Yes the same RAM and Video Card. I removed the Video Card and used the Onboard video and still didn't work.
> 
> I don't know how to 100% check if i fried the card since I am using a laptop and no other desktops in my house.. my friends computers are all out of reach. So I don't know if theres a problem with my RAM and Video Card.. I am guessing the Video Card fried as thats what caused the short. I called Tigersdirect and am Shipping it back tomorrow.



Then your 5770 must be ok...?

Try this get the board out the case & plug in only one stick of Ram , the on-board video & the keyboard & see if you can boot?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> 4x4=16, but I see what you mean.



You're right! i must be getting tired or to old or both?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Then your 5770 must be ok...?
> 
> Try this get the board out the case & plug in only one stick of Ram the on-board video & the keyboard & see if you can boot?



why take the board out of the case wouldn't it be the same as if it was in the case?
and I will try this tomorrow.. will that just be a problem with my RAM or what?

and I have no clue if my 5770 is workable I woulda had to pay for tests done and I don't have any money left after purchasing my computer I barely got a new motherboard..


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have seen this before and it costs nothing to try...Boot the pc normally and after tapping delete key for bios (give it a little time) unplug the DVI connector at the back of the card and then plug it right back in. If it is a similar scenario you will see the bios screen come up then.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I have seen this before and it costs nothing to try...Boot the pc normally and after tapping delete key for bios (give it a little time) unplug the DVI connector at the back of the card and then plug it right back in. If it is a similar scenario you will see the bios screen come up then.



But I cannot see the screen or anything how will i know if I just keep taping delete?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> why take the board out of the case wouldn't it be the same as if it was in the case?



Eliminate all problems as much as you can , if it's works out off the case than put it back in again & try once more if no go inside the case then you got a short somewhere like maybe a Standoff or something else you didn't notice before?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> You're right! i must be getting tired or to old or both?



it happens. 



Eciocci said:


> why take the board out of the case wouldn't it be the same as if it was in the case?
> and I will try this tomorrow.. will that just be a problem with my RAM or what?
> 
> and I have no clue if my 5770 is workable I woulda had to pay for tests done and I don't have any money left after purchasing my computer I barely got a new motherboard..



it may not be that your RAM is bad, it could just be finicky. my issue ended up being an obscure power saver setting on the mobo that was under volting my RAM. would work one stick at a time, but would black screen and not post with two or more.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Eliminate all problems as much as you can , if it's works out of the case than put it back in again & try once more if no go inside the case then you got a short somewhere like maybe a Standoff or something else you didn't notice before?


I am actually missing one standoff in the middle of the board that I didn't put in and screw in.. I just let it there with nothing. thinking it was nothing.. would that cause all of this?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

When you power it on tap del key rapidly for about 10 seconds then wait another 15 seconds or so. That should be plenty of time for it to have gone thru the motions. If you still have nothing I would seriously pull the cpu out and inspect the pins for damage. You did not put this together, right?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> I am actually missing one standoff in the middle of the board that I didn't put in and screw in.. I just let it there with nothing. thinking it was nothing.. would that cause all of this?



I don't think a lack of standoff would do it.

sometimes if you have an extra standoff it causes a short in the board.

edit* @ rick 



Eciocci said:


> put everything together


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> When you power it on tap del key rapidly for about 10 seconds then wait another 15 seconds or so. That should be plenty of time for it to have gone thru the motions. If you still have nothing I would seriously pull the cpu out and inspect the pins for damage. You did not put this together, right?



I built it myself.. I grounded myself I used gloves that Doctors use (anti Static gloves) just so I didn't do anything harmful. and when i changed my Motherboard I didn't see any issues with the pins i looked closely and everything.. looked perfect.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> I am actually missing one standoff in the middle of the board that I didn't put in and screw in.. I just let it there with nothing. thinking it was nothing.. would that cause all of this?



As long as the board isn't touching the back of the case then it shouldn't be a problem, you don't need every standoff/screw to be in place.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I don't think a lack of standoff would do it.
> 
> sometimes if you have an extra standoff it causes a short in the board.
> 
> edit* @ rick


 Yea I actually have the 8 of them in with 1 standoff sitting out and then i have the 1 screw just sitting out too.. and thanks for the correction i noticed it after i answered him


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> As long as the board isn't touching the back of the case then it shouldn't be a problem, you don't need every standoff/screw to be in place.



yup nothing is touching the case besides the wiring coming from the front panel and the LED cables.. and whatnot.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> yup nothing is touching the case besides the wiring coming from the front panel and the LED cables.. and whatnot.



try your RAM, then check the CPU like rick said.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> When you power it on tap del key rapidly for about 10 seconds then wait another 15 seconds or so. That should be plenty of time for it to have gone thru the motions. If you still have nothing I would seriously pull the cpu out and inspect the pins for damage. You did not put this together, right?



Great point your CPU may have been damage when the old mobo & PSU blew out?
Can you test your CPU in another PC?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you find nothing else I would still pull the cpu and inspect the pins again (with a magnifying glass if neccessary). AMD is fragile in that department.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Great point your CPU may have been damage when the old mobo & PSU blew out?
> Can you test your CPU in another PC?


No as noone i know has a AM3 Socket with x6 capability.. and I checked the pins nothings wrong with them.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> If you find nothing else I would still pull the cpu and inspect the pins again (with a magnifying glass if neccessary). AMD is fragile in that department.


kk I will check the pins with a Magnifying glass..


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for your help. I will post an Update tomorrow on if anything worked. Thanks again. I thanked you all on every post. If anyone else as anymore information regarding of what it could be please leave it here. I am open to all suggestions.

How would I know if the CPU is the Problem and the RAM and whatnot? just incase.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 7, 2011)

I would pull the whole thing out, attach it to the psu, then only plug in 1 stick of ram and the cpu. Don;t bother with any hard disks or cables. you can use a small screwdriver to short the power on jumper to get it turned on.

See if that works, if it does, start plugging stuff in, 1 by 1, out of the case.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I would pull the whole thing out, attach it to the psu, then only plug in 1 stick of ram and the cpu. Don;t bother with any hard disks or cables. you can use a small screwdriver to short the power on jumper to get it turned on.
> 
> See if that works, if it does, start plugging stuff in, 1 by 1, out of the case.



so only motherboard, PSU, and CPU then try monitors? and can i just plug the power switch in from my case it is a reallllyyy long cable that would be easy to manage.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> so only motherboard, PSU, and CPU then try monitors? and can i just plug the power switch in from my case it is a reallllyyy long cable that would be easy to manage.



Yes, you could just use the switch from you case if it's long enough. also remember 1 stick of ram in the correct slot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

He is just saying eliminate all the un-needed variables to start with then build upon that one at a time.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Yes, you could just use the switch from you case if it's long enough. also remember 1 stick of ram in the correct slot.


Should i do this with the the power on or turn the power off then connect then reconnect the power then turn it on?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> He is just saying eliminate all the un-needed variables to start with then build upon that one at a time.


Ok thanks Rickss69


----------



## silkstone (Jan 7, 2011)

do it all with the power off.. also re-set the bios. your manual will tell you how.

If it still doesn't post. Try different sticks of ram.. if it still doesn't work then it is the mobo or CPU

Remember, unplug the psu (from the wall) while you are doing all this. When it's all set, plug in the psu and power on.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

silkstone said:


> do it all with the power off.. also re-set the bios. your manual will tell you how.
> 
> If it still doesn't post. Try different sticks of ram.. if it still doesn't work then it is the mobo or CPU


 I only have the 2 PC 10300 2GB otherwise I woulda switched it up.. and I will do that and work from the bottom up.. I'll use one then if it doesn't Post then I'll try the other one then I'll try in the other dual channel sockets and whatnot.. in my motherboard I wanna put my RAM in the 2 that match the colors right? or right next to each other? I was reading the manual it said both ways which confused me..


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your manual will give you the correct orientation of modules according to how many you intend to populate.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 7, 2011)

Should be labelled DIMM 1 (or A) physically on the mobo


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Should be labelled DIMM 1 (or A) physically on the mobo





rickss69 said:


> Your manual will give you the correct orientation of modules according to how many you intend to populate.



Ok thanks both of you.. I just looked again in this Motherboard book since i looked at it in my old one I got a little confused.. Thanks I know I should of looked when I installed it.. It was a long day of driving an hour there an hour back then 1 hour later driving back.. Massachusetts ftl.. 2 am and I am just trying to figure everything out for when I go back. I hate how the only store is in Boston with Boston Traffic is an absolute nightmare 80% of the time. Lucky you guys probably live in a more populated place.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> Ok thanks both of you.. I just looked again in this Motherboard book since i looked at it in my old one I got a little confused.. Thanks I know I should of looked when I installed it.. It was a long day of driving an hour there an hour back then 1 hour later driving back.. Massachusetts ftl.. 2 am and I am just trying to figure everything out for when I go back. I hate how the only store is in Boston with Boston Traffic is an absolute nightmare 80% of the time. Lucky you guys probably live in a more populated place.



well, online is the usually the way to go for PC parts. newegg is my pick.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> well, online is the usually the way to go for PC parts. newegg is my pick.


Yea I'm not a patient person.. I bought my stuff from Newegg mostly.. and Tigersdirect.. I've had 2 items with issues from tigersdirect so I'm kinda regretting that one.

Plus I'd rather go to a store and pick it out and do my research on it before.. rather then wait to send it back for a replacement.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I would pull the whole thing out, attach it to the psu, then only plug in 1 stick of ram and the cpu. Don;t bother with any hard disks or cables. you can use a small screwdriver to short the power on jumper to get it turned on.
> 
> See if that works, if it does, start plugging stuff in, 1 by 1, out of the case.



Already said that  
That he should try it out of the case with only 1 Ram , on-board video & keyboard... i was waiting for him to respond & see if it's boots before suggesting anything else... 



> Goodman said:
> 
> 
> > Then your 5770 must be ok...?
> ...



I hope now that a second person telling him to do it that he will try?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> Yea I'm not a patient person.. I bought my stuff from Newegg mostly.. and Tigersdirect.. I've had 2 items with issues from tigersdirect so I'm kinda regretting that one.
> 
> Plus I'd rather go to a store and pick it out and do my research on it before.. rather then wait to send it back for a replacement.



I stay away from stores as much as possible because I impulse buy too much. I can resist with online shopping.

also, if its not an emergency prices are usually a bit better


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Already said that
> That he should try it out of the case with only 1 Ram , on-board video & keyboard... i was waiting for him to respond & see if it's boots before suggesting anything else...
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes i will be doing that Goodman I was just getting clarification . ahahaha don't worry I'm remembering everything and just seeing what every single option I can do before I rage on this thing and throw it in the trash.  I almost threw my full tower with everything in it due to the monitors not working.. Anger is something I can't take control of when I get really frustrated..


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I stay away from stores as much as possible because I impulse buy too much. I can resist with online shopping.
> 
> also, if its not an emergency prices are usually a bit better



Yea I compared the prices.. but with shipping and everything.. If the store was 10+ more I didn't buy it. i ordered online.. and I can resist my shopping when i go to a store I tunnel vision and just buy what I need and get out of there.. I hated waiting for my mom when I was younger.. I just wanted to be out of it all and just be like got what I needed lets go.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> Yes i will be doing that Goodman I was just getting clarification . ahahaha don't worry I'm remembering everything and just seeing what every single option I can do before I rage on this thing and throw it in the trash.  I almost threw my full tower with everything in it due to the monitors not working.. Anger is something I can't take control of when I get really frustrated..



I can picture that , here comes the PC by the window... 

Be a bit more patient this time around we're all here to help you out , we'll get your problem fix , some how , some day...


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> I can picture that , here comes the PC by the window...
> 
> Be a bit more patient this time around we're all here to help you out , we'll get your problem fix some how , some day...



exactly.. when I went upstairs to my dual monitors hooked it all up and it didn't work.. i just said screw this I'm going back tomorrow getting this thing fixed before I have to waste more gas money on this stuff.. So i brought it downstairs and put it next to the trash can. 

and Thanks I just found this site and saw there was a topic on just people like me so I had to give it a shot. I am very thankful for everyone that has helped.. I can't wait to fix this


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> So i brought it downstairs and put it next to the trash can.



Where do you live exactly?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Where do you live exactly?



hahaha Massachusetts Near Rhode Island border.. Southwest of Boston.. only Computer store within i think 100miles? is Microcenter in Cambridge (in Greater Boston Area) which I have spent i think 5 hours in the car the past 2 days going back and forth..


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2011)

Me thinks someone is considering dumpster diving...


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> hahaha Massachusetts Near Rhode Island border.. Southwest of Boston.. only Computer store within i think 100miles? is Microcenter in Cambridge (in Greater Boston Area) which I have spent i think 5 hours in the car the past 2 days going back and forth..



Man! that sucks :shadedshu



rickss69 said:


> Me thinks someone is considering dumpster diving...



Yeah! to bad he is to far away...


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Man! that sucks :shadedshu


hahah Canada isn't far  just gotta drive through New York..


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> hahah Canada isn't far  just gotta drive through New York..



I meant for you to have to drive that much 



Eciocci said:


> which I have spent i think 5 hours in the car the past 2 days going back and forth..


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> I meant for you to have to drive that much


ahh gotcha yeaaa it's a pain.. especially with Gas prices.. wow i like how I have turned into a complaining person on a tech thread.  when 3am rolls around with working the same day.. not fun.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> ahh gotcha yeaaa it's a pain.. especially with Gas prices.. wow i like how I have turned into a complaining person on a tech thread.  when 3am rolls around with working the same day.. not fun.



Same time here well almost 3am (2:52) not to bad in my case i work in evening shift but still have to get up at 7:15am for my son school...


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Same time here well almost 3 am (2:52) not to bad in my case i work in evening shift but still have to get up at 7:15am for kid school...



ahh thats always a pain. College for the win.  vacation woot! anyways I think I'm gonna go to bed and finally catch up on some well deserved sleep instead of investigating everything wrong with this computer.. I will be posting an update of EVERYONES ideas tomorrow around 9PM EST at the latest so if theres still an issue I hope one of you can be my fall guy or gal. Good night everyone. Be safe. Have a good night and evening. 

Please leave any other suggestion's below I will look over them in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Same time here well almost 3am (2:52) not to bad in my case i work in evening shift but still have to get up at 7:15am for my son school...



night shift FTW.

but in this case, 3 days off FTW.

ill be on periodically tomorrow. in between sessions of doing nothing, and doing more nothing.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 7, 2011)

I just wanted to update you all I'm going tomorrow not today. Sorry Be looking for it tomorrow!


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 8, 2011)

*got it working*

Hey guys I tried Goodman's advice on the RAM as my first fixing solution problem. It works! well sorta.. I took out my RAM in DIMM_3 turned it on and it posted i wanted to see if it was the DIMM or the RAM that was bad so i changed out my RAM that was in DIMM_1 with the one from DIMM_3 and it DIDN'T post. But I just tried them as the working RAM in the DIMM_1 and the non posting one in DIMM_3 and got it to POST! Thank you sooo much everyone I will post back if i have anymore problems. Thanks. Have a happy new year. I will keep you all updated on the status if you guys care.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2011)

Eciocci said:


> Hey guys I tried Goodman's advice on the RAM as my first fixing solution problem. It works! well sorta.. I took out my RAM in DIMM_3 turned it on and it posted i wanted to see if it was the DIMM or the RAM that was bad so i changed out my RAM that was in DIMM_1 with the one from DIMM_3 and it DIDN'T post. But I just tried them as the working RAM in the DIMM_1 and the non posting one in DIMM_3 and got it to POST! Thank you sooo much everyone I will post back if i have anymore problems. Thanks. Have a happy new year. I will keep you all updated on the status if you guys care.



Weird! because you got two of exact same Ram right?

Anyhow , the good part is that your PC finally working...


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 10, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Weird! because you got two of exact same Ram right?
> 
> Anyhow , the good part is that your PC finally working...



Yes and then by accident i put them back in y default came over to look at the thread then walked back turned it on and it worked.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2011)

What is your Ram voltage set in the Bios?
You may have to set it up manually?

You can also update your Bios within windows with a utility software that should be on your CD/DVD that comes with your motherboard

There is also a good chance that you damage one of Ram's when your first board & PSU blew...?
Or when you did put the Ram in it was not seating properly?

If your ram is still under warranty you should exchange it , just tell them that your PC was unstable & you run Memtest on the Ram & it came back with errors
But if you like to run the software yourself & make sure it's the Ram then d/l Memtest... http://www.memtest.org/
Not sure if that software is still good these days to test Ram (DDR3)?


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 10, 2011)

Goodman said:


> What is your Ram voltage set in the Bios?
> You may have to set it up manually?
> 
> You can also update your Bios within windows with a utility software that should be on your CD/DVD that comes with your motherboard
> ...



Everything is working fine. my computer says 4gb of Memory and everything in my properties. So I have a feeling everything is fine.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

